# Welder K23 Review!



## Archer-ca (Sep 2, 2007)

Being so intrigued by the K24 I received a few weeks ago I decided to contact Ernie for a K23. Within the week the watch was shipped and delivered for Friday. Nice way to end the week, eh? Ernie is awesome for such speedy shipping and smooth transactions.:-!








Opening the shipping box I pulled out a hard carrying case. A nice compact case with the Welder Logo embossed right on it. The locks looked nice and sturdy and there's a relieve knob for atmospheric pressure.








Pop Pop! I unclip the locks and and slowly opened the cover. There it was. A massive square Intrument watch in shiny brushed steel with black face and white luminous numerals. I faintly heard a choir of angels singing softly in the background as I gazed in awe at the K23.








Measuring at 45mm squared (55mm including the crown) the brushed finished case and bezel really caught the light. Three chrono subdials at the 6-9-12 position. Date window at 3.

Dial styling is reminiscent of U-Boat, big and bold.








If your into the hunky chunky industrial look, the K23 fits the bill to the 'T'. It's sorta like the Shwarzeneggar of the instrument watch styling. Some initial impressions of the watch is that the edges and corners may be a bit sharp and uncomfortable for the wrist. :think: Far from it. It is one of the more comfortable watches for my 7.25" wrist. A closer look will reveal the soft curvature of the case to conform to your wrist. AND that the corners 
are neither sharp and pointy to cause any intrusion. All along the case is a beveled edge. However it does appear to make for a formidable weapon if need be, me thinks.:-d

On all four corners is a big Hex Head Cap Bolt. Dunno if this actually keeps the watch together but they sure look industrial. Heavy Duty!!








There's the Logo on the side of the case, opposite of the crown and speaking of the crown there is the logo on there too. 








There are two leather bands that come with this watch. As seen is the tan strap and then there's the wide black strap.









Movement is the Japanese Miyota OS10. I found that pulling the crown and setting the time to be very light. I own a couple of Formex Auto's and they all seem very heavy and a wee bit stiff when setting times and date. Just a personal observation :roll:

As big as the watch may be I found it to be extremely comfortable. Every once in awhile your pleasantly surprised when you looked down at the "clock" strapped to your wrist. You forget you have such a monstrous time piece on.








Over all finish is clean and well executed. An excellent piece for the Hunky-Chunky Watch collectors.

Hope you enjoyed the review.

Norman


----------



## icemangrafx (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Archer,

Can we see some lume shots of that baby..? :-! Wanna see how it glows in the dark. Must be an interesting sight... 

Regards


----------



## Archer-ca (Sep 2, 2007)

icemangrafx said:


> Hi Archer,
> 
> Can we see some lume shots of that baby..? :-! Wanna see how it glows in the dark. Must be an interesting sight...
> 
> Regards


Hey IceManGrafx!

Sorry for the late reply. Here's the rather un-interesting lume shot for the K23 in the dark. Compared to my Seiko Diver (on the left) it's very dim. This was after 30 minutes of light exposure to a 25 watt Halogen Desk Light. The Seiko had all of 30 seconds.










This taken with the candlelite setting on my Sony Cybershot. Meh, what more can I say?:-d

Norman


----------



## Samurai165 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi
Good review although I find the watch a little too big for the smaller wrists ... Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Archer-ca (Sep 2, 2007)

Samurai165 said:


> Hi
> Good review although I find the watch a little too big for the smaller wrists ... Hope you enjoy it!


Thank you for your kind words, Samurai165. The K-23 definitely has quite the visual impact due to size. And for someone such as myself who's into large watches this one suits the bill. Mind you I find myself walking with my left hand behind my back a lot to avoid brushing against walls, taking out doorsways and small children:-d

Norman


----------



## WatchFan56 (Jul 2, 2008)

looks like a small turntable haha


----------



## Archer-ca (Sep 2, 2007)

:-d:-d:-d Your so right! It does look like a mini turntable. 

Cheers,

Norman


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Great review for a cool watch!

I'm not man enough to wear one, though...:think:


----------



## Archer-ca (Sep 2, 2007)

deepcdvr said:


> Great review for a cool watch!
> 
> I'm not man enough to wear one, though...:think:


Neither was I but after a week I sprout a chest full of hair. THANKS WELDER WATCHES!! :-! :-d:-d:-d:-d

For a stronger dose of testosterone please add heavy Stainless Steel Bracelet.












Cheers!

Norman


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 26, 2007)

That would really be too big for my 6 3/4" wrist. Maybe it's just the camera angle though as I have a Luminox Quadrum that's squared and I believe 45-46mm.


----------



## Cdagesse (Mar 3, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find a watch identical to the one in this review?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The review was written in 2007, for current K23 I'd try to google. Other than that: ebay


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Hello...does anyone know the exact model number of this watch? There seem to be a ton of K23 versions and haven't had any luck on Google.


----------

